# I heard there's been more earthquakes in middle NZ



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello to all of you who are experiencing the shakes at the bottom of the north and the top of the south Islands. Wishing you all the best and hoping that they die out soon and you're not experiencing anything more serious than frayed nerves. 

I don't know if this will help at all but all those tectonics are what gives New Zealand its wonderful scenery, whether it be the grass covered ash cones or the mighty mountain ranges or the stunning North Island volcanic complexes. Some small consolation I know but there you go, New Zealand isn't flat for a reason. Hang on in there until it peters out :fingerscrossed:


----------

